
Tell HN: Most people posting to the “Who is Hiring” thread are just engineers - seattle_spring
Most people posting to the &quot;Who is Hiring&quot; thread are just engineers. They&#x27;re looking for co-workers, and they are usually not privy to the exact (or even approximate) salary ranges offered for that position.<p>So stop downvoting every position that doesn&#x27;t list a salary range.
======
minimaxir
I wouldn't assume that people downvote because of a lack of a salary range.

~~~
seattle_spring
If you look at the last few months, it becomes pretty obvious. The ones at the
bottom are grayed out, and the only difference is their lack of salary ranges.

